# private at rfc or origins???



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hi 
I was just wondering if any of you guys know roughly how long the waiting list is for going private for ivf at the royal is?
also which would yous recommend rfc or origins 

im in limbo at the minute haven't had treatment in 6yrs and not sure what to do!!! origins is so much more expensive!!

thanks


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Private waiting List at Royal is about 6 months at the moment.


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for the reply hun!!!
that's not to bad just have to raise the funds now


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi mtaa have u considered gcrm? They have a satalite clinic in belfast - u do all ur apps there scans etc except for ec an et where u have to go to glasgow - alot of girls do this option - im in limbo until I save first icsi was nhs with rfc an I got bfn an im not keen on repeatin with rfc swayed towards gcrm when I do have the money 
Hope u dont mind me buttin in
Good luck decidin an heres to a bfp wherever u chose
Magic x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

yup, i agree, go look at gcrm. They're brilliant and have a great success rate.


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

I second that! I started consultations with origin last year but then they temporarily closed and I decided to move to gcrm....am now 12 weeks pregnant and the treatment received was fantastic. As they're about the same price as origin, but with better success rates, I wouldn't hesitate in choosing them!

Best of luck.


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

gcrm I know im probably being silly  but where is this short for so I can look it up??

thankyous all for your replies 

mtaa


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine...if you give them a call and tell them you're interested in Belfast satellite service they'll send you an information pack with all the relevant details!


----------

